# Question for preterists



## Eyedoc84 (Jan 21, 2021)

I realize like all camps preterism is not monolithic, but I have some exegetical questions I haven’t been able to find on the board. 

1. What is “the end” before which the gospel goes to the whole world?

2. What precise historical event was the Abomination of Desolation?

3. What precise historical event was the Great Tribulation?

4. What precise historical event was the failing of sun, moon, and stars?

5. What precise historical event was Jesus coming on the clouds?

6. What historical event is the angels gathering the elect?

Most preterists I’ve read say the destruction of the temple is #1 and the gospel had already gone to the world per Acts and Romans. 

Titus in the temple is #2 and the destruction of the city is #3-5. The gospel proclamation to the Gentiles is #6.

The problem I see with this is that while “taking the time texts seriously (I.e. immediately, soon, generation)”, there is a sequence of events here that don’t seem to line up. 

Can a preterist clear me up on where maybe I have something wrong in my understanding?


----------



## JM (Jan 21, 2021)




----------



## Eyedoc84 (Jan 25, 2021)

Bump

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## arapahoepark (Jan 25, 2021)

I dabble in Preterism.
Its something to think through certainly. It seems to me that the "end" is then something that is expanded upon with the details filled rather than a statement of order.
Unless you are thinking that the end refers to the cosmic end, in which case I do not. I think it refers to end of the old covenant age in light of the following signs. I could be wrong but, I still think Preterism makes the most sense.


----------

